# Fuji XP20 camera



## tidebow67 (Feb 18, 2010)

Im looking for a waterproof digital camera to take on the yak. Does anyone have any experience with the Fuji XP20. Sounds good in the description as far as still pics and video goes. Any advice?


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

I like mine alot. It takes good pictures as well as video both above and below water.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

i also have one does take good video and pics above water and below for the price.
heres a underwater pic


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

This deal just popped up in my e-mail and thought I would pass it on.... $30 and sounded like a great deal.
Kodak Mini HD 720p Waterproof Ultra Slim Camcorder 1.8" LCD Display, Integrated USB & Video Editing Software!

The link;
http://1saleaday.com/


----------



## tidebow67 (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks for the imput. I ordered the Fuji last night


----------

